# يبقي انت اكيد اكيد في مصر   الجزء الثاني  هههههه



## روماني زكريا (15 مايو 2010)

يبقي انت اكيد اكيد في مصر   الجزء الثاني  هههههه​















































































​
عاوز ردود حلوه وتقولولي ايه اكتر صوره ضحكت عليها​


----------



## *koki* (15 مايو 2010)

صورة النص جنية و روتانا كبده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يضحكوا اوى


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 مايو 2010)

*كلهم حلوووووين
موضوع يستاهل التقيم ههههههه
*​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (15 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههه*

*بتاعه شارع 800 عجبتنى اووى*

*ربنا يباركك رومانى*


----------



## روماني زكريا (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي الردود الجميله


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااا يا رومانى على الصور ​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد تحفة مصررررررررررر  مصررررررررر

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## روماني زكريا (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي مروركم الجميل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كلها جميله والله 
بتاعت الجيران الوسخه اكتر
هههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك ع الصور الجامده
ربنا يعوضك خير​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جمال اوى رومانى لاربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي مروركم الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## meero (19 مايو 2010)

مصررر ----مصرررر-----مصرررر
تعيش مصر  نظيفه جميله متطوره 
ايه الجمال دا   دا كله عندنا فى مصر 
علشان تعرف يارومانى ان مصر فيها مواهب بس ماحدش مقدرها 
شكلك بتحب مصر خاااااااالص زيى ؟؟ هههههههه


----------



## روماني زكريا (19 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا علي مرورك الجميل بس مصر برضه حلوه بس بنحب نهظر شويه​


----------



## max mike (21 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه


اكيد فى مصر فعلا​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

*

روووعه جداااا شكرا

هههههههههههههه

​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (21 مايو 2010)

*شكرا علي مروركم الجميل *​


----------

